
Show HN: Pathshare Professional – New asset tracking and pick up dashboard - Pathshare
https://pathsha.re/professional
======
detaro
A login page without any indication what is behind it isn't a very useful Show
HN

~~~
Pathshare
Thanks, trying to update this.

